# OSU with #1 draft class of all time?



## Madsnooker (Jan 24, 2017)

Espin thinks so!!!

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...t-best-rookie-class-ever-one-college-nfl-2016


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2017)

According to where you look Snook.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2017)

OSwho?


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 25, 2017)

Come on Slayer....it's "The" OSwho


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 25, 2017)

I took a poll on this thread ... top answer was ... who cares?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 25, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> According to where you look Snook.



I agree but I like stirring up the haters around here when times are slow. Lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 25, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I took a poll on this thread ... top answer was ... who cares?



I guess since your team is never in the running for anything #1 it makes since you wouldn't be interested in these kind of stories.

I really feel sorry for those kinds of fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I agree but I like stirring up the haters around here when times are slow. Lol



It is fun aint it.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 25, 2017)

Probably because all the high school players realize they will get immediate playing time there after watching the bully beat down Clemson put on OSU...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2017)

Last time Meyer signed the "greatest recruiting class of all tiiiimes", he faked a heart attack and left.

Could we have seen the last of Corch Irvin Meyas?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 26, 2017)

I know reading comprehension is not something of high priority amongst most "SOUTHERNERS" but this is not about the best recruiting class all-time but about best DRAFT class alltime. 

I guess it's par for the course around here!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 26, 2017)

Urban was actually in Heard County on Tuesday night. He was watching his incoming 5 star quarterback playing basketball.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I know reading comprehension is not something of high priority amongst most "SOUTHERNERS" but this is not about the best recruiting class all-time but about best DRAFT class alltime.
> 
> I guess it's par for the course around here!!!



It's not the comprehension that's the problem.  It's the reading part.   Links are our friends.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> *E Spin* thinks so!!!



That explains everything.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 26, 2017)

elfiii said:


> That explains everything.



Yep.  The love affair with the SEC is starting to fade.  Their true love, the B1G, is giving them reason to reignite that fire in their loins.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Could we have seen the last of Corch Irvin Meyas?



That just made me lol. I could watch that "speech" all day


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 27, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> That just made me lol. I could watch that "speech" all day



Thats funny, I stumbled across it the other day and it was still just as shocking, funny and sad, as it was the first time I saw it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 27, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Urban was actually in Heard County on Tuesday night. He was watching his incoming 5 star quarterback playing basketball.



Yea that kid looks like he might be a future star for OSU!!!

Its crazy to think we got Martel and this kid to commit. That will be a battle for sure to see who takes over the team when JT leaves.

Question Dustin, have you seen him play any football games yourself?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 27, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats funny, I stumbled across it the other day and it was still just as shocking, funny and sad, as it was the first time I saw it.



That video will never, ever get old


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> That video will never, ever get old






Still as good as the first time I saw it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 27, 2017)

elfiii said:


> That explains everything.



I don't disagree, on most topics!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 30, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea that kid looks like he might be a future star for OSU!!!
> 
> Its crazy to think we got Martel and this kid to commit. That will be a battle for sure to see who takes over the team when JT leaves.
> 
> Question Dustin, have you seen him play any football games yourself?


 looks loke another 31-0 loser.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 31, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> looks loke another 31-0 loser.



Maybe we will get lucky and play Bama again?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 31, 2017)

Time for a new poll.  Who do you like better?  December Snook or January Snook


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 1, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Still as good as the first time I saw it.



I watched it again. Man what a great way to start my Wednesday. To top it off, she has a position in government, that is scary.........


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 1, 2017)

Default
More meaningless stats:



Ohio St is (5-11-1) against SEC

Average score: Ohio St 19.2 - SEC 24.6

In bowl games: Ohio St is (2-10) against SEC
Average score: Ohio St 19.0 - SEC 29.2


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Espin thinks so!!!
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...t-best-rookie-class-ever-one-college-nfl-2016



espnsux. bama wins the recruiting war again;    just not nc, but not getting humiliated like osux.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 2, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/nick-saban-alabama-dominated-national-162635479.html


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

nickel back said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/nick-saban-alabama-dominated-national-162635479.html



Espins recruiting site is a joke and most people around the country that follow recruiting know that. The reason OSU had 7 5*s at one point, then fell to 5 on 247 sports composite, is because espins dropped 2 of OSU's 5* to 4*. They got injured with MCL's(which are 100% recoverable from) so they couldn't camp. 

Anyway, Bama finished #1, only because it was a year they could sign 29 players to OSU's 21. If Meyer could have signed even 5 more players, they would have finished #1, and to Espins credit, admitted as much yesterday on their show. Keep in mind, OSU only had 2 3*s and one of them was the #1 kicker in the country and kickers can only be rated no higher than a 3*. Meyer went and got everyone he wanted except Marvin Wilson.

Bottom line is, Bama and OSU signed amazing classes and we won't know for a couple of years who's class was better?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

I love it when people start counting stars but can anybody count to 6 stars? Is 10 stars a stretch? I'm thinking 100 stars is out of the question.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> espnsux. bama wins the recruiting war again;    just not nc, but not getting humiliated like osux.



I see your still a little sore over our last meeting against each other?

Anyway, you realize you only finished ahead of OSU because, somehow, you could sign almost 10 more recruits than OSU.

With that said, nice class!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I love it when people start counting stars but can anybody count to 6 stars? Is 10 stars a stretch? I'm thinking 100 stars is out of the question.



I love counting stars!!!! My wife and I will be sitting on the back porch tonight and I guarantee we count more than 100 stars!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Default
> More meaningless stats:
> 
> 
> ...



Whos your team buster?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I love counting stars!!!! My wife and I will be sitting on the back porch tonight and I guarantee we count more than 100 stars!!!!



Ah yes, the firmament of Heaven!

It's going to be a good cold clear night. Orion should really stand out tonight.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Ah yes, the firmament of Heaven!
> 
> It's going to be a good cold clear night. Orion should really stand out tonight.



Yep my favorite. One of the stars in Orion is named beetlejuice although I don't think it is spelled that way. To lazy to look it up.


----------

